# Modifier le chemin pour les sauvegardes Itunes



## o06 (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour le forum,

j'ai parcouru le forum pour trouver une réponse, sans succès.

je souhaiterais modifier le chemin d'accès des sauvegardes effectuées par Itunes.
il ne me reste pas bcp de place sur le DD de mon MBPRO et je voudrais que ces sauvegardes s'effectuent sur un DD externe. je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences d'Itunes (application qui perso commence à vraiment me saouler, ça ne sert à rien de le dire mais ça fait du bien) et en googlant sur le sujet je n'ai trouvé, que des "pas possible".

n'y a t il aucun moyen de changer ces paramètres ? en trifouillant un quelconque fichier quelque part ? 

j'en profite pour poser une autre question : j'ai effacé les backups de mes Idevices pour récupérer de l'espace sur le DD. (oui je sais pas bien) maintenant lorsque je veux synchroniser, la 1ere étape consiste bien sûr à effectuer une sauvegarde. n'y a t il pas un moyen de synchroniser sans sauvegarde ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide.
olivier


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

iTunes / Préférences / avancé / modifier l'emplacement du dossier iTunes media

C'est décrit ici chez Apple


----------



## o06 (6 Janvier 2011)

bonjour Sly54,

merci pour ta réponse, mais il me semble (sauf erreur de ma part) que tu parles de la bibliothèque là. la bibliothèque est déjà sur le DD externe. pas de souci à ce niveau. 
dans mon post je parle des sauvegardes (backup).

j'ai bien trouver un site qui préconise de faire un symllink ente le dossier d'origine et celui de mon DD externe. qque chose doit encore m'échapper car après la manip, ITunes continue de me faire les sauvegardes dans le répertoire d'origine.

je trouve hallucinant mais vraiment hallucinant de ne pas pouvoir faire comme pour la bibliothèque et définir un autre chemin pour les sauvegardes ! je pense qu'il doit y avoir une raison parce que sinon je vais finir par penser que c'est des imbéciles chez la ITunes team.

imaginez : si vous avez un MBPRO avec 160 Go et un Ipad 64 Go et Iphone 16 Go remplis, et bien avec les sauvegardes vous bouffez la moitié de l'espace disque de la machine !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2011)

o06 a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse, mais il me semble (sauf erreur de ma part) que tu parles de la bibliothèque là. la bibliothèque est déjà sur le DD externe. pas de souci à ce niveau. dans mon post je parle des sauvegardes (backup).


Tu as raison :rose:

Je viens de relire longuement ton 1er post mais du coup, de quelle sauvegarde parles tu ? Dans quel dossier les vois tu ? (j'ai regardé dans mon dossier iTunes et je n'ai rien vu d'approchant)


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
tu parles du backup Ipad ? (Je n'ai pas d'iPad).

Le Backup de l'iPhone se trouve dans _Ton_User_ => Bibliothèque => Application Support => MobileSync, peut-être que le backup de l'iPad est aussi dans le coin ?

Mais je ne pense que seul l'emplacement du fichier iTunes Media pourrait-être modifié.


----------



## o06 (6 Janvier 2011)

salut subsole,

oui tous les fichiers sauvegardes de tous les "I"devices sont placés dans le répertoire que tu mentionnes. 
Apparemment il peut être déplacé en faisant un "SYMLLINK" via le shell.

je re essaierai plus tard.

merci en tous les cas de vos réponses.


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2011)

Il y a un truc que je ne pige pas trop :

une sauvegarde d'un idevice ne consiste pas à sauvegarder l'ensemble du contenu de celui-ci, à savoir si tu  as un idevice de 64 go rempli à "rabord", le backup ne fera pas 64go... le backup ne sauvegarde qu'un ensemble d'informations mais pas le contenu "médias" de ton idevice.

J'ai un ipad 16 go rempli à environ 80%, son backup ne pèse "que" 640 mo environ, pareil pour mon iphone 4G qui doit tourner autour de 500 mo plus deux autres vieilles sauvegardes qui doivent correspondre aux différents iphones que j'eu possédés


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2011)

Ca me rassure de lire ce message

Chez moi je dois être à 30 Mo et 20 Mo pour des iPods qui doivent contenir environ 20 - 22 Go de données/musiques/applications (vu dans le dossier indiqué par subsole)


----------



## o06 (6 Janvier 2011)

hello fpoil,

et bien en ce qui me concerne (je vais arrondir), l'Ipad est à env. 20 Go et me génère un backup de 11 Go !
y aurait il des options qui m'ont echappées ? j'ai pourtant pas l'impression qu'on ait la main sur les backups. ces derniers se font en tache de fond lors d'une synchro si c'est necessaire. (1ere ètape de la synchro)

tu m'inquiètes là ... aurai je des problemes ?
je me demande si VLC et / ou CineXplayer ne seraient pas responsables ...

chuis perdu là et j'arrive pas à réaliser ce fameux symllink via le shell. ca me créé bien une copie de mon backup là ou le nouveau chemin le spécifie mais quand je refais une synchro/sauvegarde ITunes créé de nouveau le fichier à l'ancien emplacement.

bon je vais finir par comprendre ...

en tous les cas merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## whaou (3 Février 2011)

Je ne sais pas si a réussi depuis ou non, mais tu te compliques la vie, il te suffit de faire un Alias (raccourci) et ça marche très bien 

Tu créer un dossier "Backup" sur ton disque dur externe ou ce que tu veux, puis cliquer droit dessus et crée un Alias. 
Normalement y te crée un dossier "Backup Alias".

Ensuite tu va dans le vrai dossier "Backup" qui est ici : Ton_User => Bibliothèque => Application Support => MobileSync, tu copies son contenu (s&#8217;il y en a) et tu le colles dans le dossier "backup" que l'on vient de crée, puis tu supprimer le vrai dossier "Backup"

À ce moment y te reste que le dossier "Backup" sur ton disque dur externe et le dossier "backup alias". Ce dossier "Backups alias" tu le déplaces la ou on a supprimé le dossier, et tu le renommes en "Backup" et voila.

L'ordi va croire que c'est le vrai dossier va aller dedans, et ça être rediriger vers le disque dur externe.

Tester et approuvé


----------



## pkcoc (11 Mars 2011)

La methode de "whaou" ne fonctionne que si l'on a crée un lien symbolique avec le dossier Backup....(le raccourci ne sera pas fonctionnel dans Itunes)....

Le logiciel gratuit SymbolicLynker permet de faire ce lien avec le dossier Backup..


----------



## Queerasfolk (11 Mars 2011)

11 Go ?

C'est énorme...

Mais ça peut se comprendre... La sauvegarde ne contient ni les médias, ni les applis, mais backup les photos ainsi que tous les sauvegardes, fichiers de config, etc, des apps...

Donc, effectivement, elle doit contenir tous les divx de CineXPlayer...

Je me disais aussi que mes synchros étaient très longues depuis quelques temps...


----------



## Albook (6 Juillet 2011)

:hello:
Je viens de trouver ceci :
http://theferrettouch.wordpress.com...tre-ipadipodiphone-est-trop-gros-deplacez-le/

Mais avant d'utiliser le déplacement , il y a moyen d'alléger le dossier de backup :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2529?viewlocale=fr_FR
En supprimant les sauvegardes les plus anciennes


----------



## Lodham (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je rebondis sur ce vieux post car j'ai le même problème que celui indiqué ci-dessus, mais sur Windows Seven, et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution 

J'ai un iPad et mon Back-up fait près de 5 Go, et il est stocké sur le disque Système dans
C:\Users\PO\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup

Et comme mon disque C est plein, les backups ne sont plus possibles :hein:

La solution proposée dans le lien ci-dessus est basée sur des commandes shell non disponibles sur Windows Seven. 
J'ai pensé à synchroniser mon ipad plutôt avec mon MacBookAir plutôt qu'avec mon PC de bureau, mais ça m'obligerait à basculer toutes mes bibliothèques sur le Mac Book Air dont le disque dur n'est pas très grand !!

Bref si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne ... ça m'aiderait beaucoup 

Merci
Lodham


----------



## Lodham (25 Juillet 2011)

Bon ... Pas de réponses ... ça veut dire qu'il faut que je m'achète un Mac et que je synchronise avec, c'est ça ?


----------



## carella (10 Décembre 2011)

C'est peut être un peu tard mais la manip Windows est expliquée ici
http://www.iphone4.fr/tutoriel-deplacer-entierement-itunes-sur-un-disque-dur-externe/
je n'ai fait que la deuxième partie (déplacer Backup) sur Windows 7 et ça marche


----------



## Florian1293 (2 Avril 2012)

pkcoc a dit:


> La methode de "whaou" ne fonctionne que si l'on a crée un lien symbolique avec le dossier Backup....(le raccourci ne sera pas fonctionnel dans Itunes)....
> 
> Le logiciel gratuit SymbolicLynker permet de faire ce lien avec le dossier Backup..



Merci pour l'info! Ce logiciel fonctionne parfaitement!


----------



## Optimistic2 (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

je suis sous 10.6.8, j'ai installé Symboliclinker et créé un lien sur un DD externe pour faire ma sauvegarde iPad/iPhone.

Le problème est qu'il effectue bien la sauvegarde sur ce DD mais prend exactement la même place sur mon disque interne.

L'emplacement est bien vu par iTunes, Préférences =>  Appareils => m'indiquant le bon chemin vers mon disque externe mais la sauvegarde s'écrit aux deux emplacements, la place disponible sur mon disque interne diminue sans que je puisse voir d'autres fichiers que ceux présents sur le disque externe.

Pour résumer, j'ai un seul dossier de sauvegarde apparent mais qui s'écrit sur mes deux disques.

???


----------



## Optimistic2 (3 Mars 2014)

J'ai trouvé la réponse à cette bizarrerie qui finalement n'en est pas une:
Lors du Back Up, iTunes demande s'il doit sauvegarder dans sa bibliothèque les nouvelles applications; en acceptant, il va les écrire dans le dossier Mobile Applications qui se trouve dans iTunes => iTunes Media, sur le disque interne.

Donc, il faut également faire un lien symbolique vers ce dossier.


----------

